# Chartering in Phuket



## Sparohok (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone have recommendations or warnings for bareboat chartering in Phuket?

I am looking at Elite Yachting, Phuket Yachts - Bareboat and crewed yacht charters for sailing holidays in Thailand. Any reports? I'd like to charter from them but I am having trouble finding any third party information, positive or negative.

Thanks!


----------

